# What brand .17 bullet is this?



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Wondering if someone who reloads .17 Remington can help me with this. I picked up a bunch of .17 reloading supplies from a relative of a relative whose hubby passed away. Included in the bunch was a couple hundred HPs but they weren't in the original package.

I thought they were 25 grainers but because they're not as long as 25 grain Hornadys, I weighed a few and found they weigh 24.5 grains. They're 0.503 inches long compared to the Hornadys which are 0.578.

I checked the 'net and couldn't find any manufacturer which turned out 24.5 grain bullets. Anyone have any idea what brand of bullets these might be?

Thanks, Saskcoyote


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would assume they are "25 grain" bullets that are a hair light.

I see Berger and Hornady make a 25 grain hollowpoint, berger makes two different versions.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, sodak: I thought about the possibility they may have been 'light' but I weighed a number of them and they were all consistently 24.5 grains. I also have some Hornady 20 Vmaxes and 25 HPs and weighed them and they were also all consistent so the scale's dead on. Would the length -- 0.503 inches -- provide a clue? I emailed Berger earlier today to see if they manufactured this weight or if they know of a manufacturer that did, and am waiting for a reply. In the meantime, I loaded them up using 25-grain bullet specs including seating depth of of 2.15 inches.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo: Here are a couple pictures of the mystery bullet. The 25-grain Hornady HP is on the left and the unknown bullet is on the right. Any suggestions? I'm interested in getting theses bullets identified because I touched off a few batches of test loads and found they group very well, particularly with R-15.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Looks like the remington 25 gr PLHP.

Check this post on another board, there are images of that exact comparison at the bottom that look just like yours.

http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... er=1498963


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Yo, SoDak: I think the puzzle is solved. The pictures of the bullets on the site you suggested are a spittin' image of the pictures I posted. Unfortunately, it appears the Remington 25-grainers are no longer available so once the 180 or so I have left are shot off, I won't be able to get any more.

On the upside, when I was cooking up batches for test firing, I found a few other combinations that work just as well as the Remington 25-grainers. In my Remington BDL, the Hornady 25-grain HPs riding 24.2 grains of IMR 4320 shoot just as well as do the Hornady 20-grain V-Maxs sitting atop 24 grains of R-15.

I still have a few other powder/bullet combinations I plan on testing but I'm more than happy from what I've seen so far. Another two weeks and it's time to head across the border. With the .17 Rem, .17 HMR, .204 and .223 in the arsenal, something tells me those Montana PDs are gonna get a whoppin'. :sniper:

Good luck. Saskcoyote


----------

